# Tool Talk > Machines >  Rice washing machine - GIF

## Altair

Rice washing machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Motorized rice paddy plow and weeder - GIF
Rice planting machine GIF
Manufacturing Xuan rice paper - GIF

----------

dubbby (Apr 24, 2020)

----------


## Karl_H

It would be nice to see what is happening in the machine - I suspect some sort of cyclone action.
I like the glass - wash until clear.

----------

